# Hobbit 3D on two Discs?



## f0zz

I just picked up the Hobbit on BluRay 3D. The movie has been split onto 2 discs. 

Isnt there enough space on a single BluRay to hold the entire 3D Movie? Splitting the movie is a chore!


----------



## tonyvdb

3D requires twice the amount of space and given its already a 3 hr movie it seems likely they would have split it up given the other option would be to compress it.


----------



## f0zz

I know the files are big, but I figured the storage capabilities of BluRay could handle it.

Cant they store you to 50gigs of data?


----------



## JBrax

Just picked this one up today. So if I view the 3d version I have to stop and insert another disc? That's kind of a bummer but oh well.


----------



## ALMFamily

JBrax said:


> Just picked this one up today. So if I view the 3d version I have to stop and insert another disc? That's kind of a bummer but oh well.


I am sure once the extended versions are released, those will be on two discs much like LOTR is....


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> I am sure once the extended versions are released, those will be on two discs much like LOTR is....


This is true.


----------



## tonyvdb

f0zz said:


> I know the files are big, but I figured the storage capabilities of BluRay could handle it.
> 
> Cant they store you to 50gigs of data?


Yes, 50g is correct but remember that a standard non 3D Bluray movie is just over 25gig so given this movie is much longer than a standard movie its going to be well over 50gig given its 3D


----------



## phillihp23

Just purchased it on Amazon $27 3D/Blu Ray/DVD/Digital Copy!


----------



## typ44q

Yes as inconvenient as swapping disks during a movie is, I would rather do that than have them over compress the movie and have the video quality suffer. 

Of course there are people that would argue that you could stream the movie in 3D 4K and it would look fine using fewer than 10 GB... I am not one of those people.


----------

